# PHp -Aktuelle Seite auslesen



## grimmis (25. April 2005)

Sorry hab gerade enn kleinen black out, kann mir jemand kurz den befehl sagen, um die aktuelle seite auszulesen? danke


----------



## Tix (25. April 2005)

ööhmm.....was genau willst du denn auslesen?
Die übergebenen daten oder so?

$_REQUEST["variable"]

oder meinst du die url auf der du gerade bist. 

PS: zum auslesen von daten auf dem rechner lässt sich wohl javascript besser benutzen oder ;-)


----------



## grimmis (26. April 2005)

ne ich mein die aktuelle url...


----------



## Sven Mintel (26. April 2005)

```
readfile($_SERVER['PHP_SELF']);
//bzw.
readfile('http://'.$_SERVER['HTTP_HOST'].$_SERVER['PHP_SELF']);
```
jenachdem...ob die die PHP-Source oder die Ausgabe des Skriptes haben möchtest.


----------

